# Two days of LGMouth



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Saturday with some good cloud cover we launched from Smallwood and ran down the Wades Bay. Tide was incoming and the LGMouth cooperative on the fly and Carolina rig. But the sun came out and shut that bite down a bit. 








Three stops with a few more fish and lesson on horny toads led us to the next day. 
Sunday I decided the pads where our friends and we got many LGMouth before the sun went supernova on our heads.
























A move up river found only a few more LGMouth and a hard fighting 8 lb cat. 

I checked out Georges Rib shack pre-dawn this morning and it is burned up some. But a sign out front states "That they will be open soon". 
I can hardly wait to serve those ribs and chicken up again. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice bass. Congrats.


----------

